# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My new 20 gallon



## cjloong (Mar 5, 2005)

Hi
This is my new 20 gallon from some leftover equipment last time. I was doing planted tank but stop for 2 years already. Recently, while I was asked to setup one for my relative. Ended up, I was hooked and restarted this hobby.

Anyways, here it is. Comments/critique/advice are very much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

i think it looks very nice. please give us an update when it fills in.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

I like the wood a lot. Its looks really good. Will be nice when it fills in a bit more. Good start. I'm assuming in the summer, you're not using a heater in the tank.. thats why it looks equipment-free. Its the same here, but i haven't actually taken the heater out yet!! Show us again in a month or so's time. Good start.


----------



## cjloong (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks for the comments.

As for the lack of equipment, in Malaysia, it is either rain(heavy) or shine. Temperature is about 30C.

We have problems cooling the tank, not so much heating them... ;-)


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

This is very nice. Is the red plant a Rotala macrandra (sp?) (or any form of stem plant)? It might be a bit large and hide some of the nice driftwood behind it.

Also, for my tastes, I would put in some form a background. Even some blue or black paper would help the look and hide the back wall.


----------



## Kyle V (May 8, 2005)

That piece of wood is SWEET!


----------



## milosgnida (Feb 27, 2005)

it`s amazing








I enjoy when it fills in
"sorry for my english, i am beginner"


----------



## cjloong (Mar 5, 2005)

Finally, the water cleared somewhat. Algae broke loose after that, not sure if it is caused by accident during water change, causing base substrate to shoot out or lack of CO2 for the previous few days.

Most likely due to lack of CO2. Mix a batch again with new yeast/sugar and going to see progress. Looks like the nice green algae have almost dissappeared, only slight traces left, most probably due to yamato feasting on it. Anyway, here is the tank update, another angle, another stage, ... Algae War!!! :nervous:

Algae is black, hair like structure sticking to weeping moss. It has turned a little white after CO2 addition. Don't really know what type of algae is it yet. Have to do some research.

Anyway, here is the image.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

looking good so far.


----------



## cjloong (Mar 5, 2005)

Finally eliminated 99% of the algae. Tank looks like this now.









Over the past weeks, I have installed a cylinder CO2, a normal disfusser, and increased CO2 to about 30ppm.

I did not decrease lighting or stop fertilization. Dose some trace in fact at one time when I saw that plants stopped. After dosing trace, plants bubbles like crazy.

All these adjustment did not do much to the algae except stop it from growing. Finally put 10 SAE and over a period of 3-5 days, all algae is gone. Now, SAE is in my another tank, only left 2 in this one.

Now it remains to be seen if tank will sustain and not get algae. It will go through a testing period of 2 weeks without algae returning before I do rescaping and trimming.


----------



## cheesehazard (Mar 2, 2004)

tank looks great.


----------



## Vip (Jun 1, 2005)

you know im not even into planted tanks at all, but pictures like these are what change my mind, great work!


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

looking very nice there


----------

